# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Προγράμματα για PIC

## leosedf

Ενα ενδιαφέρον πρόγραμμα (και δωρεάν) βρίσκεται στο http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/ το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί και προγραμματισμό μέσω διαγραμμάτων για τη δημιουργία κώδικα Basic h assembly.
Επίσης κατεβάστε και το MPLAB στην έκδοση 7.10 απο το http://www.microchip.com
Με ένα φίλο μου αντιγράφουμε ενα προγραμματιστή συμβατό με MPLAB. Με τον οποίο μπορείτε να προγραμματίσετε οποιοδήποτε μικροελεγκτή που υποστιρήζεται απο το MPLAB (δηλαδή όλους)
Επίσης υποστιρήζεται και ο προγραμματισμός μέσω ICSP.
Υπομονή δηλαδή μέχρι να βγάλουμε θεωρητικό σχέδιο και φτιάξουμε μια πλακέτα για δοκιμές. Ο προγραμματιστής αυτός μπορεί να δουλεύει και μέσω USB πράγμα που τον κάνει απόλυτα φορητό.

Επίσης της μόδας είναι μια ακόμα χρήσιμη λειτουργία. Η Χρήση BOOTLOADER το οποίο είναι ενα μικρό προγραμματάκι το οποίο έχει την ικανότητα να προγραμματίζει την μνήμη του μικροελεγκτή απο μόνο του, αυτό που κάνει είναι να αντιγράφει τα δεδομένα απο την σειριακή η USB θύρα κατ ευθείαν στη μνήμη. Πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι δεν χρειάζεται προγραμματιστή (αρχικά χρειάζεται) για να προγραμματιστεί.
Υπάρχουν μερικοί μικροελεγκτές που έχουν την ικανότητα αυτή (όπως ο F88 kai F87x)
Δηλαδή θα μπορούσε κατα την εκκίνηση ενος προγράμματος (ξεκινάει πρώτο το Bootloader) να ελέγχει αν πατιέται κάποιο κουμπί, αν ναι ξεκινάει η διαδικασία προγραμματισμού αν όχι τότε συνεχίζει στην εκτέλεση του προγράμματος.
Πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία. Μπορείτε να βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες και προγράμματα στην σελίδα του κατασκευαστή.

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν αν δέν ξέρετε πώς να διοργανώσετε ένα πρόγραμμα να το δημιουργήσετε αρχικά σε ενα περιβάλλον picaxe η Flash Basic (www.celestialhorizons.com) ωστε να δημιουργήσετε το πρόγραμμα και μετά τις βελτιώσεις/διορθώσεις τις κάνετε με το MPLAB.
Μην ξεχνάτε οτι η Assembly  είναι η καλύτερη γλώσσα προγραμματισμού και άσχετα αν η υψηλότερου επιπέδου γλώσσες είναι ευκολότερες, δημιουργούν μεγάλα και πολλές φορές άχρηστο κώδικα.
Πάντως το PICAXE με εντυπωσίασε αρκετά μπορώ να πώ

Περισσότερα σύντομα

----------

